# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اين قسمت دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو كسي ميدونه چي نوشته؟

## mraday

اينجا نوشته حتي اونايي كه سهميه ندارن و حتي منطقه يك هم هستن و روزانه قبول ميشن بايد به اندازه مدت تحصيل خدمت كنن به وزارتخونه ها و...
ومنطقه 2و 3 دو برابر مدت تحصيل ...
من نا حالا نشنيدم مثلا كسي مهندسي بخونه بعدش هم بايد جايي كه اونا ميگن تعهد خدمت كنه.

----------


## artim

> اينجا نوشته حتي اونايي كه سهميه ندارن و حتي منطقه يك هم هستن و روزانه قبول ميشن بايد به اندازه مدت تحصيل خدمت كنن به وزارتخونه ها و...
> ومنطقه 2و 3 دو برابر مدت تحصيل ...
> من نا حالا نشنيدم مثلا كسي مهندسي بخونه بعدش هم بايد جايي كه اونا ميگن تعهد خدمت كنه.



بله روزانه ها تعهدی هست

----------


## mraday

> بله روزانه ها تعهدی هست


يعني الان من مثلا مهندسي كامپيوتر اميركبير برم بعد از ليسانس بايد برم برا اينا كار كنم ؟ پس اينايي كه ميرن خارج چي؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

> بله روزانه ها تعهدی هست


ینی من برم پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانگاه تهران بعدش هفت سال باید واسشون کار کنم
یه سوال دیگه هم هست اینکه اگه من توی بیرجند یا تهران درس بخونم توی اینکه در اینده کدوم شهر کار کنم تاثیر داره؟؟؟

----------


## mraday

> ینی من برم پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانگاه تهران بعدش هفت سال باید واسشون کار کنم
> یه سوال دیگه هم هست اینکه اگه من توی بیرجند یا تهران درس بخونم توی اینکه در اینده کدوم شهر کار کنم تاثیر داره؟؟؟


اون كه هست ولي تو رياضيا تا حالا شنيدي كسي تعهد خدمت داشته باشه؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

> اون كه هست ولي تو رياضيا تا حالا شنيدي كسي تعهد خدمت داشته باشه؟


اقا ینی چی که هست....من تابه حال همچین چیزی نشنیده بودم.......پس فرق ما با اونایی که تعهد میدن چیه؟؟؟فقط تعداد سال؟؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

> اون كه هست ولي تو رياضيا تا حالا شنيدي كسي تعهد خدمت داشته باشه؟


براي اين رشته شما موقعي كه ميخوايد خارج بشي و اپلاي بگيريد بايد مدركتون رو ازاد كنيد يعني هزينه تحصيل رو بپردازيد منتهي داخل كشور اينجوري نيست تعهد ندارن
يه سوال ولي كلي بقيه

----------


## artim

> يعني الان من مثلا مهندسي كامپيوتر اميركبير برم بعد از ليسانس بايد برم برا اينا كار كنم ؟ پس اينايي كه ميرن خارج چي؟


برای خارج که باید مدرکتو ازاد کنی و پول بدی

----------


## mraday

> براي اين رشته شما موقعي كه ميخوايد خارج بشي و اپلاي بگيريد بايد مدركتون رو ازاد كنيد يعني هزينه تحصيل رو بپردازيد منتهي داخل كشور اينجوري نيست تعهد ندارن
> يه سوال ولي كلي بقيه


فكر كنم منظورش همين باشه 

ولي اونايي كه ميمونن چي؟ من كه كسي نشنيدم يه همچين كاري كنه

----------


## artim

> ینی من برم پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانگاه تهران بعدش هفت سال باید واسشون کار کنم
> یه سوال دیگه هم هست اینکه اگه من توی بیرجند یا تهران درس بخونم توی اینکه در اینده کدوم شهر کار کنم تاثیر داره؟؟؟


مهم رشته هست اما تهران خم فضاش و هم موقعیتش بهتره

----------


## mraday

> مهم رشته هست اما تهران خم فضاش و هم موقعیتش بهتره


تو مهندسي ميشه يه مثال بزنيد آخه هيشكي رو نديدم اينجا يه همچين كاري كنه

----------


## artim

> تو مهندسي ميشه يه مثال بزنيد آخه هيشكي رو نديدم اينجا يه همچين كاري كنه


رشته های تعهد دار هستن دیگه

----------


## mraday

> رشته های تعهد دار هستن دیگه


اين نوشته هر رشته اي يني كسي تو شريف هم بخونه تعهد داره مثل پزشكيا

----------


## amirhosseinR

> مهم رشته هست اما تهران خم فضاش و هم موقعیتش بهتره


اقا artim من پزشکی روزانه رو میگم..........ینی واقعا روزانه هم تعهد داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> اين نوشته هر رشته اي يني كسي تو شريف هم بخونه تعهد داره مثل پزشكيا



خب اره دیگه تعهد میدی چون روزانه ای که در صورت نیاز استفاده نیرو بشه

----------


## mraday

> اقا artim من پزشکی روزانه رو میگم..........ینی واقعا روزانه هم تعهد داره؟؟؟؟


منظور همون طرحه فك كنم براي شما كه پرديس بين الملل از اون معافن چون پول ميدن

----------


## artim

> اقا artim من پزشکی روزانه رو میگم..........ینی واقعا روزانه هم تعهد داره؟؟؟؟


پرشکی های دارای تعهدی بله

----------


## mraday

> پرشکی های دارای تعهدی بله


بحث ما غير تعدي هاس اونا كه معلومع

مثلا پزشكي بهشتي روزانه يا يه رشته رياضي تو دانشگاه روزانه

----------


## Mariyana

> فكر كنم منظورش همين باشه 
> 
> ولي اونايي كه ميمونن چي؟ من كه كسي نشنيدم يه همچين كاري كنه


هيچي چون تحصيل رايانه تو اين كشور ميري سركار و خدمتت رو ميكني اما بخواي بري چون رايگان خوندي بايد هزينه تحصيلتو بدي از اون طرفم وقتي فاند بگيري براي رشته هاي مهندسي و بعضا علوم پايه هزينه چنداني نميشه

----------


## mraday

> هيچي چون تحصيل رايانه تو اين كشور ميري سركار و خدمتت رو ميكني اما بخواي بري چون رايگان خوندي بايد هزينه تحصيلتو بدي از اون طرفم وقتي فاند بگيري براي رشته هاي مهندسي و بعضا علوم پايه هزينه چنداني نميشه


خيلي خيلي ممنون خيلي دنبال جواب اين ميگشتم

----------


## amirhosseinR

> پرشکی های دارای تعهدی بله


ببخشید مثه اینکه بد گفتم
پزشکی تعهدی رو نمیگم...من روزانه رو میگم...ایا اونم تعهد خدمت داره؟؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید مثه اینکه بد گفتم
> پزشکی تعهدی رو نمیگم...من روزانه رو میگم...ایا اونم تعهد خدمت داره؟؟



نه طرح نیروی انسانی دارن

----------


## amirhosseinR

> نه طرح نیروی انسانی دارن


ببخشید سوالام زیاد شد
طرح یعنی چی؟؟؟؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mariyana

> خيلي خيلي ممنون خيلي دنبال جواب اين ميگشتم


خواهش ميكنم من خودمم دنبالشم چون قصدم جديه براي رفتنم هزينه دولتي تقريبا برابر ازاده مثلا واسه رشته كه ميخوام من برم حدودا الان١٥ ميليون كمتر حالا ٤ ديگه بشه٢٠ 
سرچ كنيد تو نت هزينه رشته مورد نظرتون مياد

----------


## artim

> ببخشید سوالام زیاد شد
> طرح یعنی چی؟؟؟؟
> خیلی ممنون


یعنی باید بعد از تمام تحصیل به مدت فلان مدت در فلان بیمارستان برای دولت کار کرد و اجباری هم هست

----------


## amirhosseinR

> یعنی باید بعد از تمام تحصیل به مدت فلان مدت در فلان بیمارستان برای دولت کار کرد و اجباری هم هست


قابل خریده؟؟؟
واقعا شرمنده دیگه خیلی پرسیدم

----------


## artim

> قابل خریده؟؟؟
> واقعا شرمنده دیگه خیلی پرسیدم



خیر نمیشه

----------


## Mariyana

> خیر نمیشه


تعهد بومي رو نميشه خريد روزانه قبول بشي اون مدت طرحو با پرداخت هزينه حدود مقدار تحصيل در ازاد ميشه خريد واي اونيكه ٢١ ساله است نه

----------


## artim

> تعهد بومي رو نميشه خريد روزانه قبول بشي اون مدت طرحو با پرداخت هزينه حدود مقدار تحصيل در ازاد ميشه خريد واي اونيكه ٢١ ساله است نه


نه طرخ پزشکی منظورمه نمیشه

----------


## rezagmi

> اينجا نوشته حتي اونايي كه سهميه ندارن و حتي منطقه يك هم هستن و روزانه قبول ميشن بايد به اندازه مدت تحصيل خدمت كنن به وزارتخونه ها و...
> ومنطقه 2و 3 دو برابر مدت تحصيل ...
> من نا حالا نشنيدم مثلا كسي مهندسي بخونه بعدش هم بايد جايي كه اونا ميگن تعهد خدمت كنه.
> فایل پیوست 58904


مهندسی چون اشباع هست و نیازی نیست و الا مدرکتون گرو میمونه بخواید برید خارج باید هزینه تحصیل رو پرداخت کرده مدرکتون رو دریافت کنید
چیز خاصی نیست همه این تعهد رو میدن :Yahoo (83): مگر پردیس یا آزاد(پولی)خونده باشی

----------


## Navid2016

> اينجا نوشته حتي اونايي كه سهميه ندارن و حتي منطقه يك هم هستن و روزانه قبول ميشن بايد به اندازه مدت تحصيل خدمت كنن به وزارتخونه ها و...
> ومنطقه 2و 3 دو برابر مدت تحصيل ...
> من نا حالا نشنيدم مثلا كسي مهندسي بخونه بعدش هم بايد جايي كه اونا ميگن تعهد خدمت كنه.
> فایل پیوست 58904


خیر برای رشته های مهندسی تعهد خدمتی در کار نیس اصولا جایی نیست برای خدمت که شما رو ببرن وگرنه حتما این بند اجرایی میشد. فقط موقع خروج از کشور برای آزاد سازی مدرک باید هزینه دوره روزانه پرداخت شه.

----------

